# Misery`s Company



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

(Dreams came and went, some remembered, others forgotten. At the end of a long sleep, the time had come at last.

Ancient power systems activated, and glowing energy flowed from all across the vast tomb complex into a small cluster of chambers at its core. One by one, these sarcophagi begin to glow, as their occupants stir to life once more. 

At their centre, the leader awoke. Hurling the lid from his coffin, he staggered forward, struggling to remember how his limbs worked. As he took in his blank surroundings, his memories gradually returned. His name... was Misery.)

MISERY: "Deceiver... RAAARRGHHH! I will take from you... all!"

(Eloquent though his speech was, he knew that his quest would not be easy. To cast down one of the star gods would be impossible, but to usurp control of his servants... that could be done. He walked with increasing grace in long strides, into the darkened antechamber linking the six main tombs. One by one, his fellows emerged. He met their gaze individually, but time was cruel and each of them had been severed from the command lattice, forcing them to rely on crude spoken language, at least until they could find an alternative or upgrade.)

MISERY: "I am Misery. Though memories of others are at my control, my own is not. Name yourselves, that I might know who fights beside me..."

_awaiting introductions..._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider woke up. His stability with the destroyer body dangerously uncontrollable at the beginning. The systems had been down for too long... His power to deform/remove light still worked though, as he tested those with the lighting of his Gauss weaponry.

While checking himself he found out multiple parts still weren't functioning. In order to communicate now he actually had to speak.

As if by luck by the time his stability had returned to the practically normal levels he hovered along a corridor. It went towards another grave.

There was another Necron, judging by his appearance.

"*I am Misery. Though memories of others are at my control, my own is not. Name yourselves, that I might know who fights beside me...*"
The Lord said.
"_My name is Divider. I control light and darkness..._" Was the answer Divider gave, while looking at the rest of the group.


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

(Rushing hisses, whispers of pain, muffled screams, all fill the room as a sarcophagus, glowing red with the residue blood of the living, opening, unveiling a Necron Warrion, bloody eyes beginning to glow once again with ancient and terrible wrath.

Memories flood back, his betrayal, the joy of killing, the power seeping through the floors. His name, well deserved, flooded back into him.)

AGONY: "I... AM... AGONY!"

(His purpose, to cast down the lesser races, had not yet been fufilled before he was forced away. The Deciever would pay in blood. It would not be easy, and allies would be necessary for survival. 

Slowly, jerkily, on machinery whose purpose was only slowly becoming clear, he strode out, the third to emerge into the antechamber.)

MISERY: "I am Misery. Though memories of others are at my control, my own is not. Name yourselves, that I might know who fights beside me..."

DIVIDER: "My name is Divider. I control light and darkness..."

AGONY: "Agony I am. Agony I give. Agony the like of which no other can. I shall cast the lesser races down"

(Sensing bloodshed in an alliance with Misery, his eyes glows even brighter, hefting his Gauss Blaster.)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking around the antechamber. Pain allowed himself to test his powers he shaped a metal pipe into a long blade. He hoisted up his gause cannon checking to see it if still worked. Memorys of life past flooded back to pain. 

Pain muttered a prayer to the void dragon his words barely audible. His thick metalic legs reshaped themselves giving them a long and elegant look. The spare metal flowed up pains body to his shoulders where it re-shaped to fit. Pain slid through the metalic floor disapearing. 

Pain apeared next to another necron and the necron said


MISERY: "I am Misery. Though memories of others are at my control, my own is not. Name yourselves, that I might know who fights beside me..."

DIVIDER: "My name is Divider. I control light and darkness..."

AGONY: "Agony I am. Agony I give. Agony the like of which no other can. I shall cast the lesser races down"

PAIN: "I am the pain of the galaxy. I am the prophet of the dragon. Metal is my will and it is at my mercy.

pain stood beside misery hoping to gain his trust.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow rose silently from his tomb, feeling the power systems re-initialisng. He tested his Chonometron; it worked perfectly. In less than a second, he had darted out of his sarcophagous and was in the shadows of the chamber. He also realised his communications system was down; Shadow loathed to have to voice his thoughts.

Shadow: I am Shadow. I am the stalker in the Night, the Terror of Hive Starshopus.

Shadow remebered Starshopus; it was a good memory. Filled with the death of the living.

Shadow: Divider, I believe your ability to create darkness will help us in our goal. I thrive in the dark; perhaps we can augment your powers enough to make the whole world become dark for short periods; short, bloody, slaughter-filled periods... Where are we anyway? My memory core has malfunctioned; I remember only fractions of my past.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

(Misery saw great potential in these allies. He smiled inwardly as he thought of the potential that Divider and Shadow presented. 

The warrior Agony seemed a little overeager, but that would not present a difficulty, Misery reasoned. So long as he was pointed in the right direction...

Pain too seemed like an excellent addition to the crew. To control metal would be a great boon, but Misery was weary of the potential advantages it gave him over them. Banishing these thoughts so as not to betray any weakness, he turned to the last member of the group who had yet to speak... The Flayed One.)


_Awaiting intro from Taint._


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Green eyes flickered before flaring to life, as awareness came to it the Flayed One noted that it was among other Necrons, tilting its head Taint evaluated the others silently, taking heed of what they said and how they acted. And committing their abilities to memory.

It moved slightly, joints grinding briefly before it go used to moving again, as it shifted its weight. Its claws moved, flexing restlessly as the Flayed One tested its body to ensure that it was working at an optimal level.
Although Taint preferred to remain silent it sensed that words would be needed for now; after a moments consideration the Flayed One spoke, a low sibilant hiss that promised fear and terror to come.

“Taint is who this one is”

There was no need to say more, it's very appearance and voice belying what it would bring to the foe, fear, terror and death.
The flayed skins of the enemy that adorned its frame had long since dried, hardened and stiffening into a tough hide, giving Taint a dry, long-dead appearance in the flesh sheathed areas of its body.

It would replenish the skins when the chance arose.
Taint turned its head to regard the others, a Warrior, a Wraith, a Destroyer, an Immortal and a Lord, an interesting group to say the least, and it seemed that Taint was a part of it.
The flensing claws never ceased movement; they were always cutting something, even if it was only air.

Taint awaited further input, content to merely listen and learn.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

(Misery regarded this one with amusement. Taint seemed every bit the archetype of his class, a malevolent, silent killer to the core. His talent would no doubt be invaluable throughout the quest, properly controlled of course. Misery turned to face the group again, taking them all in at a glance. It was time to move.

MISERY: "The Forgotten has given me quite the crew of allies. Know, all of you, that my enemies are now yours. Whoever you were, whoever you served, is irrelevant. Our purpose is the downfall of the Great Deceiver and we will continue to work toward that goal until it is achieved."

Misery brooked no further argument as he led the group down the main corridor onto a large circular pedestal. With a tap of his staff, the ancient mechanisms reactivated, teleporting the group to the surface of this world. The sight horrified him.

MISERY: "...Life..."

There was plant life. They now stood in a large valley. He could tell in an instant that there would be a civilisation here, but where exactly he couldn`t tell. The tomb had been equipped to house the six of them for a time, nothing more.
Looking north, then south, there was nothing in either direction.

MISERY: "Shadow, scout north and stay undetected. Divider, scout south. We must determine who is here and who may be of use to us."




_OOC: FD + BT have creative control of our first enemies._


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow was irked that he had no choice in the matter, but he obeyd nevertheless. Something deep in his memory coil influenced him to obey Misery...

Upon teleportation to the surface, Shadow instantly screeched a metallic cry of disgust. Life. Shadow immediately atomised the nearest flower-bush with his Ghosts Talons, using the gauss energies that ran along it.

Shadow: I will do as you command, Misery...

Shadow glided northwards, using his Veil of Darkness to quickly jump from viewpoint to viewpoint. Upon reaching a large hill, he scanned the distance. A cluster of buildings. A redoubt. Humans. This was an Imperial world.

Looking west and east, Shadow was surprised by what he saw. Very different structures dotted the landscape; perhaps this was a warzone, thought Shadow. It would be convienient if some of the living would kill each other.

Shadow glided smoothly forwards, skimming the grass below him; how he despised it. He would see it all blasted when he could power some of the planet's ordanance, or if they could power up some more tombs.

Approaching the nearest cluster of human buildings, it seemed to be an outpost of some sort. A command tent, and a mess hall; towers, with guards. Several barracks, but, most importantly, a large communications array. It could be used to broadcast the return of the Necrons, striking fear into the populace. Or, with considerable technical work, it could be used to broadcast an activation wavelength; awakening more tombs and perhaps even some of the mighty monoliths.

Shadow flew forwards, hiding behind a small rockslide. He would wait for darkness. Then he would move in.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider listened to Misery. "_What about the west and east? Don't you think there'll be buildings there?_"
After that Divider didn't even wait for an answer. He hovered towards the south. He saw a village. He estimated there'd live about 25 people there. None of them'd be a major thread. He had to wait until it was dark. Then he could haunt the place like nobody else. Thus he waited...

When night fell Divider quickly moved towards the village, dimming the red light of his eyes to a faint glow. When he got in the village he used his power: all the lights turned off at the same time. All of them, except his bright red glowing eyes. He blasted through one of the walls of a building. The red flash was very clear and he heard a panicking scream. More shots were fired at buildings. Two men came running out. And they were shot before they could even see what danger they were facing. 

The entire village was destroyed and Divider turned back. He took long enough, and there couldn't be anything worthy behind this village.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Upon Divider`s return, Misery could instantly see that the south had yielded nothing of value. Shadow however, had yet to return. Stifling an irritated hiss, Misery gestured north. 

MISERY: "It seems clear that Shadow has found something of interest. Though I would have preferred to know of it before he chose to act, circumstance has happily yielded little alternative but to follow his path. Onward. Divider, race ahead and find him."

The rest of the group advanced in his wake. Metal legs did not once tire and the arrived at a human built settlement within the hour. It seemed quiet in this section. Misery stood silently, content to observe as he awaited word from the destroyer or wraith.

Suddenly sensing unease from his fellows, he turned to the other three. There seemed to be doubt in the air...

MISERY: "Does anyone have something they wish to say to me? I assure you, we will be dealing death soon enough. Are you ready?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider raced ahead of the rest of the necrons. He had to look for the Wraith, and it was still dark. He hovered full speed towards the North and he could see the village. It was way bigger than the village he destroyed. 

Divider rose up, high in the sky. He hoped he could see some of the green light the wraith emitted through his eyes. Divider dimmed the lights of his own and looked around. He slowly moved over the village. Sometimes making his red light visible for about a second, hoping it'd be seen by Shadow.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain followed misery while thinking on the best way to kill the most life possible. He had thought of a few ideas one of them being collecting enough raw materials and shaping them into what the humans called a reaver titan. Pain remembered almost all of his past from being captured by the humans to reducing an ork Waaaaaaghs dreadnoughts into lumps of metal. Pain used his powers to probe for metals in the ground, he found 2 iron deposits and 3 ciciliconium deposits, that would be about enough to make a _reaver titan_.

"Master i have a sugestion" Pain announced, he quickly explained his idea to misery who listened quietly. Pain awaited an answer from Misery.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery heard Pain`s suggestion with a keen interest, quickly realising that he had underestimated the Immortal`s power. Regardless, Pain`s idea had great merit. 

MISERY: "Excellent. I agree with your strategy, none would stand against it. Begin collecting deposits immediately. Shape the creation in our likeness if you can, let them know that the ancient necrons are returning. The rest of us will sow discord, ensuring that they cannot counter."

Misery laughed silently to himself at the prospect of such destruction. He turned to the others.

MISERY: "Taint, Agony, it is time to begin. Keep to the shadows, do not make your presence known until Pain`s machine strikes. Try to find leaders, and leave their carcasses where they will be found. The human`s own fear is our greatest advantage at this point."

Misery left Pain to his work and ran steadily but stealthily into the shadows. There was no way to know when the sun would rise, and they could not wait for Shadow or Divider any longer without risk of being found. Also of concern were the obvious instabilities of Taint and Agony`s personalities. Hopefully, this would give them a chance to vent...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain stood in the center of a dead forest. The ground was shaking and it had bulged in 5 places these bulges were the ore that pain needed. Mining them up through the ground had taken more out of Pain than he had expected but none the less he was succeeding in his task. Pain did not know where the others were but he was glad they were not near him, he needed to concentrate. After a missive surge the ore was finaly free of the ground it swirled in the air like water trapped in a bubble. Pain allowed it to take the shape he had in his mind. It loomed over pain, it had a necrons face instead of the standard human pattern its legs and arms were not so bulky but they were still thick enough to shug off most attacks. It had 5 long blades on each arm. It was a thing of death but to pain it was a thing of beauty

Pain had given it arteficial knowledge knowing that misery could use his powers to change what it would do but for now he had position himself in a temporary compartment that would be destroyed when he arrived at the others position. Pain was pleased with the necronian reaver titan he was sure it would bring much death and favour to pain from misery.....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow had waited untill nightfall, watching the patrols carefully. He noted none of them would come close to another pile of rocks, so when night fell, he headed for it. In the last 100 metres, something un-expected happened.

A convoy mounted in Chimeras, 4 of them, each with a squad of guardsmen, rolled along the road straight towards Shadow. Shadow immediately used his Chronometron, only to hiss in surprise; having used it in the day to cover ground faster, it had to recharge. Even the Veil of Darkness was out; that just left his Phase Shifter and open combat. Both could not be used in a situation like this.

So, Shadow did the only thing he could. He immediately shut down his systems, leaving only an untrace-able power signature that would alert the rest of the necrons when they were close to him, and would supposedly allow Shadow to re-activate at will. Supposedly.

As the convoy approached, one driver noticed him; they all got out, and moved over to the dead shell that was Shadow.

"Huskins! Landslay! Get this thing inside the base and into the technical facility at once. I want full scans; what is it, what's it made of, where'd it come from; open it up, damn it, do whatever it takes." said the Major, denoted by an ornate display of medals and a power sword, "I give full autharisation to Tech-Priest Darkold." concluded the major, grimly.

"Find out what the damn thing is..."

Shadow, no longer conscious of his surroundings, was carried off. Inside the complex. To be examined.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider could sense Shadow's signal and saw he was being dragged inside of a building. 

"_Cursed humans..._"
Divider had to choose: destroy the building on his own, risking Shadow'd get damaged or even destroyed. Or go back to Misery and report.

Divider decided to do the last.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery eyed two sentries from the shadows. He had deactivated his staff, the light would reveal himself too easily. He wondered if the others had the sense to do the same, then quickly decided it didn`t matter.

He reached into one guard`s mind, searching his memories, but it was futile, the guard was too preoccupied with thoughts of his spouse. Nothing useful.
He tried the other. More promise here, the second guard was mentally reciting the litany of his faith in some being called the "Emperor."

With subtle tweaks to the the human`s feeble mind, he altered the memory of the prayer, and added a little nudge to compel him to speak it aloud.

"We place our faith in the star borne." The soldier recited, to the astonishment of his comrades. "For through our belief in them we shall become their servants, and wreak death upon the hated living...?!"

Misery slunk quietly away, laughing at the confusion in his first prophet. He crept about the place some more, ambushing a lone human relieving himself along the way, before he was approached by Divider. 

"What is it?" Misery asked, awaiting the Destroyer`s answer.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Didn't you feel shadow's signal?_" Divider asked. "_He got dragged inside a building. He shut himself down. I doubt they'll just leave him there. I however can't easily move inside a building, so you'll have to fix this up. I'll show the building to you, but you'll have to hurry... _" he said


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery followed Divider to the edge of a narrow street and pointed with his cannon. 

"I will take it from here." Misery assured the destroyer. He waited until the coast was clear before creeping silently across and enhancing his sensors to hear the conversation going on behind the walls. 

_"What the frak is it?"_
_"Do I look like I know?"_
_"Relax, man. Just call the tekkie in and have him take a look like the Major said."_

Misery heard all he needed. Shadow must have gone dormant to avoid detection. Odd that Misery had not detected the signal. Perhaps a sensor malfunction? Or perhaps Shadow`s sleep had gone deeper than he intended it to. Either was possible. Better to be safe.

Triggering the phase shifter, he sank into the ground. He crept through the building`s floorboards, careful to stay beneath. When he was directly below the workbench that held Shadow`s limp form, he paused. The timing would be critical...

While he waited, He fitted the resurrection orb into a recess near the blade of his staff.

Finally, the door opened. Leaping from his vantage point, Misery landed in the doorway, knocking the techpriest aside. Before the handful of soldiers present could bring their weapons to bear, The necron triggered the orb, sending a signal that would reactivate the repair nanites in Shadow`s system. That should wake him...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint nodded once and immediately moved off, a mode of attack already piecing together in its mind. It would circle, track and slay the leaders and display the bodies in a way that left their faces frozen in terror and pain, Taint had discovered early on that if you left the expressions of the victims intact, it would often cause the discoverers to feel their fear.

It arrived, noting the lit areas and avoiding them, and circled the compund slowly, keeping to the darkness where it could not be seen easily, a noise alerted it and it sunk to the ground and waited.
It's sense proved correct, a lone human walked past, Taint waited til the mans back was turned then sprang upon him.
A few moments later the Flayed One, newly clothed in a fresh skin, it had shed the older ones and hidden them amongst the undergrowth minutes earlier.

Taint felt the signal of a Resurrection Orb, and quickly triangulated the location, it would head in roughly that direction but would continue in a circular route, slaying as it went.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

If pain could sweat the entire cabin would be filled with it. The titan was stretching pains abilitys to the max he would not be able to hold it together for much longer. The village was in sight. Pain couldn't take it he allowed the metal to un-shape and flow back into the ground. Pain lay of the ground he would need a while to re-couperate.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery blasted one of the guards to dust with his staff, before reactivating his phase shifter and walking back through the walls, leaving the other three to whatever grisly fate Shadow decided for them.

As he stepped outside the building, the alarm sounded. The techpriest must have had some sort of remote controllor. Misery cursed his lapse in judgement, but his mind was already focussed elsewhere. His unnatural memory sense was suddenly detecting a lot more memories in the vicinity...

A horrifying realization came to him suddenly. The metal deposits Pain was attempting to utilise were not naturally occuring. Pain`s titan would not work. It couldn`t.

There was a rival necron fleet already buried beneath them. Misery`s resurrection orb must have awoken their sentries. They were the extra memory signals he was detecting. Misery immediately turned and ran to where Divider had waited. Human soldiers had begun to emerge all over the place, but they no longer mattered.

"Divider!" Misery shouted. "Pain is in danger. We cannot afford to lose him yet, find him immediately!"


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Agony, skulking in the shadows, awaited the opportunity for an ambush. He had seen no fighting so far, only filthy life. A trail of death and devastation was behind him, stretching far. No life would escape his wrath. Misery's call was loud upon his recepters, hidden communication equipment beaming to him.

He didn't want to save anything, only bring fire and ruination to all, but he had no choice. Misery was the boss.

"So," Agony muttered, "Pain needs rescuing? Unlikely after I've finished with this planet.

Perhaps there was another way. Outside a set of walls, what was inside Agony couldn't be bothered finding out, Misery stood. Other living were making their way around the area towards him, which Agony blasted apart with ease.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow felt the Resurection orb give him the jolt he needed. _Damn them, they put me in a power field.. I couldn't re-activate..._ Shadow thoight... _But now... revenge!_.

Shadow surged from the operating table, surveying his surroundings, three guardsmen waiting for him. Excellent.

Activating the Disruption Field on his Ghost's Talons. Now the fun would begin. Surging forward, Shadow charged into the first guardsman, ripping his heart out with his energised blades. The second guardsmen took cover, firing upon Shadow. A las-bolt glanced his side. _Damned human..._ Shadow thought, and guass-blasted the guard with his Ghost's Talon's Disruptor Blaster. The last man began to run, slamming the door shut behind him and tossing in a grenade.

_Good thing the Orb brought all my systems back online..._ Shadow thought grimly, activating his Phase Shifter and following the guard, ignoring the grenade blast. Following him down the hallway, Shadow de-activated the Phase Shifter and stabbed the man in the back. Using his Veil of Darkness, Shadow teleported outside the building.

The bloodlust consumed him, it felt great to kill the living again. Roaring a metallic screech, Shadow announced the Necron's return. At last.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery heard Shadow`s scream across the complex as he opened fire upon the approaching human soldiers. Excellent. Between the four, they should be able to do enough damage to keep the humans from finding Pain or Divider.

Realising that his orb would be of as much aid to the awakening enemy necrons, Misery fastened it within the slot towards the bladed tip of his staff. In this way, he could direct the energy to ensure it affected only his allies.

The enemy necron scouts would be emerging soon, He could detect their mental signs. They were getting closer. He only needed to capture one to hack into the command lattice and find this tomb`s commander. Then their quest could truly begin...

_In the meantime,_ Misery thought, his mind snapping back to focus. _I might as well enjoy this._ He primed his staff, laughing as lasbolts bounced harmlessly from his metal hide and charged gleefully into the cowering guardsmen before him.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint moved through the shadows, its form now terrifying in its flesh swathed glory, it had reaped a fair tally amongst the living while sustaining only scorch marks in return. This was an excellent Hunting ground, providing much livingprey.

The Flayed One stalked in the dark, keeping pace with a single man it had been following patiently for a few minutes, coldly calculating when to strike. _now_
It sprang and brought the human down, claws slicing through armor and flesh alike, soon it left the body and moved on, getting closer to Misery’s position. It had sensed the Resurrection Orb pulse and Shadows awakening, but had also felt…others. Necrons that were not of Misery’s command, slowly awakening.

Its blood-stained claws flicked out and scraped along the side of a parked unused vehicle, metal on tortured metal screeching ear-piercingly before Taint moved on, searching for more living to bring Death to.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery had almost forgotten the simple joys of combat. He swung his staff in a wide arc, disembowelling a handful of humans with a sickly gleeful laugh. A squad leader wielding a sword countercharged, screaming and swinging a chainsword with reckless abandon. Misery caught the weapon on his forearm, dulling the blade almost instantly before delivering a thunderous backhand strike which all but removed the man`s head from his shoulders. 

Misery looked up. Two more squads were closing in. Though the weapons they bore had only caused superficial damage so far, such concentrated fire could have a more detrimental effect if sustained. Fortunately, Misery had an easier alternative.

Activating his Nightmare Shroud, he looked towards them and let loose a horrifying scream of anguish. Gods alone knew what horrors were suffusing their minds...

Some froze. Some broke and fled. The few that stayed did not last long, vapourised by Misery`s gauss fire as he laughed with maniac glee...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

pain could feel the metal of the rival necron scouts emerging from the ground luckily they were severel miles away from pains position "I should be able to fight by the time they get here" pian muttered to himself. pain lay in silence tracking thier progress he was impresed by thier speed and i gave him the satasfaction that he would be able to sen them back to the tomb faster than they would expect. Pain felt his strength flood back into him and the rival necrons were only a mile away.....


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider heard his order and immediately moved off. He knew where Pain'd probably be. He went forward as fast as he could. After a short while Divider was close to where Pain was supposed to be. He turned off any non-gauss lights in the area. Pain emitted a dull green light. He was low on energy... Divider moved towards him. "_I can't carry you, but I'll stay with you until you're able to walk on your own. _" he said to him


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain awknowledged dividers presence "The is no point divider the other necrons approach, by the time they arrive i will have only managed a few steps. Drag me into that ditch and we shall pick them off one by one. They are divided and we shouldn't have to fce any more than six at any one time."

Divider and pain sat in the ditch, The rival necrons emited a dull green glow. Pain clutched his gause cannon ready to fire. The first necron apeared "Hold your fire divider wait until all three of them are all in the open." pain whispered to divider. The rival necrons walked into the clearing. Pain opened fire his aim true to the target. Pain saw dividers shots thudding into the other two necrons. "The next group are far enough away, i will have enough time to re-charge fully."


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery slew the last of this newest squad before retreating to the shadows. He had taken more damage than he intended, his armour now scored deeply in several places from las fire. 

He could sense the enemy necrons. They would have no doubt encountered resistance by now, so the Overlord would soon awaken. Misery and the others had to leave before they arrived. 

He reached into the minds of his fellows. Seeing that Pain and Divider were already well hidden, he issued the command:

_Retreat to Divider`s location. Avoid the enemy necrons if possible. When their Lord reveals himself, we will make our move._

Misery kept low, stealing away from the complex as fast as his damaged legs would carry him. As soon as he was clear, he would have to effect repairs...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow saw Misery butcher the guardsmen, but that was of no interest to him. What he saw was the radio-tower. Using his Veil of Darkness, Shadow teleported to it's base, before gliding up to the top. When he reached the tip, the most sensitive radio-mast, Shadow instilled a significant proportion of guass energy into it using his Disruption Field. Powering it more and more, Shadow realised it was draining him a lot more than expected. Continuing to give it power, Shadow finally placed a small chip onto it, with a Necron seal, and filled it with the guass energy. It glowed dully, most of the energy stored away. Giving it a final burst, Shadow realised something bad. He hadn't enough energy to remain aloft.

Spiralling down to the earth, Shadow tried to activate anything, any single function. Just before he hit the ground, he recieved Misery's retreat order. *Yes!* though Shadow triumphantly, using the included co-ordinates and drawing on the signals power to tri-angulate himself to Pain using his Veil of Darkness. As he felt himself teleporting, he realised he hadn't enough power to complete it. Shadow screeched as he exited the tele-tunnel too early, one hundred metres up and flying straight towards Pain. At least he hadn't been spat out into space, Shadow thought, as he crashed beside Pain in a tangle of metal. Most of his systems were now offline, but he could just whisper "Power... I need power..." before his speech-center died, its energy converted to Shadow's survival unit. He really needed to upgrade his energy core.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Hissing slightly Taint left the mutilated barely alive human that it had been working on, the mortals flesh was weak but pliant and the terror and fear of the mortal had been excellent.

Mildly peeved by having to leave its victim early, it nonetheless made its way to where it was needed, although it occasionally left rents and pieces of flesh adorning the walls of buildings it passed, but not in a way that would create a trail, Taint was good with its work and knew how to mislead prey.

It found and butchered three more, though this time Taint did not escape unscathed as searing bolts scorched the flesh and pitted the metal, still the mortals were only obstacles that were soon removed.

Keeping to the shadows, the Flayed One, after long minutes, came upon Pain, Divider and the Wraith, Shadow.
Taint tilted its head, it appeared the Wraith needed power as systems were shutting down to conserve its ‘life’, it had no experience with this kind of thing, as its own power was fairly sufficient and so Taint would wait and see as to what was done.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider looked at the wraith, which just came crashing down. Once again with low energy-levels. Either he couldn't control his powers, making him leak energy everywhere, or he couldn't just last long with his powers. 
Divider was glad he managed to shoot something. That was what he was made for: destruction...

"_Next time you're low on energy, just don't use you power and just make sure you recharge a little before you use it. i don't want you crashing into me next time..._" Divider said, clearly awar his own energy levels were very low as well. Though his levels hardly recharged at all.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery reached the edge of the complex, glad to be out of immediate danger. His joints were still a tad creaky from battle damage. What he wouldn`t give for a phylactery right now...

As he began to move again, a glint of something metal caught his gaze off to the side. He approached, realizing with barely controlled rage that one of his servants had failed him. Agony`s corpse lay where it had fallen. His arms had been disintegrated, and a huge crater had been opened in his torso. Most of his head was gone. 

Misery could only surmise that a stray shot had somehow ruptured the warrior`s gauss weapon. Such a leak would prove fatal, for with no tomb to reintegrate his mind, Agony was effectively extinguished forever. It was terrifying, on some primordial level of what remained of Misery`s heart, to think that immortality could yet be taken from them...

Noting with some satisfaction that the Warrior`s power core remained largely intact, Misery reached down and tore it free from the shattered body. 

A short time later, Misery arrived at where the rest of the group waited. He could sense a fair bit of irritation from the group as a whole, and they were all a little worse for wear...






ooc: Lither has left. So Agony dies.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"There are more necrons three miles away, from what i sensed they are flayed ones." Pain told the group infront of him. "Misery shall be here before them if he travels swiftly but we should make ready for the group is large." The group stood in silence awaiting misery's return. Pain had repaired Shadow as much as he could with his powers and given him enough energy to activate his voice function but that was all he could spare.
"Do any of you have any plans of battle for when the flayed ones get here?". The discussion was cut short as misery arrived, Pain bowed down infront of his lord. "Misery there are 15 flayed ones aproaching us what are your orders?"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pain`s warning was news most unwelcome. He noted the damaged forms of his warriors, then sent his sixth sense towards where Pain had indicated.

The "local" necrons were aware of them. These flayed ones had been dispatched to investigate. Misery thought for a moment...

"We have to kill them." He said at last. "But we have to be sure that we do it in such a way to draw their master to us." Misery growled to himself, such a task would be all but impossible. They had know way of knowing how intact this Lord`s mind was. He could be a cunning leader, or he could be reduced to a logic engine on legs...

In either case, he was not likely to respond well to a personal jibe. The question was, would he come after them personally, or simply dispatch more warriors after them?

No... There was a much better way. 

Misery triggered the resurrection orb in a small radius around them, fixing their damaged joints and reinvigorating their power supplies.

"Move forward." Misery commanded. "Destroy them, but leave one alive." He laughed silently at the irony of the last word.

The Flayed Ones entered their view a short time later. Roaring a metallic battle cry, Misery led the charge.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The tactics were simple: kill all, except one. However one of the flayed ones could easily kill a member of the team. He didn't mind it though. Finally he'd be able to do some proper shooting. 

When the flayed ones approached Divider was all ready for battle. He wouldn't use his power, since his energy wasn't maxed out yet... When Misery let out a metallic battle cry and started dashing towards the flayed ones Divider did the same. Soon he raced ahead of the rest and while flying above the group of flayed ones he opened fire on them, turning one of them to nothing more than thin air. Gauss sure was something... Divider made a sharp turn and quickly raced across them again, this time shooting two of them down.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain advanced, gause cannon blasting. Most shots missed but the volume of them was great and 2 flayed ones fell. One of them apeared beside pain, it lunged at him but Pain lept aside taking out his warsythe blasting the flayed one into dust.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint spared a feeling of thanks for the healing but otherwise kept its attention of the attacking enemies, Flayed Ones; opponents that it knew the mindset of.

Taint moved swiftly, flensing claws cutting the air as it moved, it chose two targets and closed with them, sizing them up before slashing with razor claws, it sheared off an arm before eviscerating the mechanical innards of it.

Taint felt the others claws rake down its metallic carapace and spun, lashing out and parting the others head from its shoulders, Taint tilted its head as the body dropped like a puppet with its strings cut; then it turned to assault the other enemies


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow felt a faint aura around him. Why weren't his comrades helping him? Suddenly, he felt the Orb suffuse his metallic limbs with strength. Rising, Shadow roared with triumph. He had survived, and carried a most deadly weapon.

Turning to Misery, Shadow quickly asked "My lord," in his grating, metal voice, "I can shut down any _simple_ Necron structure at a whim. All I need is to examine one of their corpses, and find the guass code, then for each similar unit I can hack their life-support systems. I can even make them fight for us." said Shadow, pleased with his work. All he needed was one corpse. That shouldn't be too hard.

Not waiting for Misery's reply, he could shout it anyway, Shadow activated his Phase Shifter and sped towards an enemy Necron. As it shot him, he felt nothing; excellent. As he reached it, he swapped into the real dimension, and readied his Ghost's Talons, activating the Disruption Field. Jamming his claws into the necron, Shadow ripped out it's survival core, and melted it. The guass energy streamed over Shadow as he downloaded its information. The Necron, without power, flailed helplesslsy before falling in a crumpled heap. When he had finished, Shadow threw away the core, and blasted it with his guass Talons. No evidence was to be left behind.

Speeding over to Misery, Shadow swiftly said, "Give the order and they will all shut down. Except for one, of course. He will just be rendered unable to use any of his defensive functions." Shadow cackled in glee, a scraping, bone-chilling sound that made proud men wet themselves in terror.



OOC: I couldn't help myself with that last sentence.:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery duelled with his adversary sparingly, not entirely trusting his comrades to keep their opponents alive. Well, truthfully, it was not something any of them were used to...

His caution was well merited. Their swift charge had caught their enemies by surprise, and now only Misery`s opponent was still standing. With no further need to stall, he speared one of the creatu`s arms with his staff, before circling through its feeble counterattack and ripping the other from its socket with his superior strength.

Before the thing could phase out, Misery invaded its memories. With little time to do anything cohesive, he simply erased what sentience the creature had left, allowing him to more easily hack into its logic drives. It was now connected to him. Within moments, he learned the location of the Tomb`s Overlord. At last, revenge was in his reach...

Returning to reality, he dropped the useless husk to the ground. 

Misery turned to Shadow, who despite his featureless visage, seemed to be leering in triumph. Misery noted with interest that Shadow had successfully hacked the tomb`s command network. 

"Excellent." Misery nodded approvingly. "If you can disable the majority of his warriors, we should find it much easier to defeat this foe face to face."

"Gather..." Misery commanded, and the group all stood closer to him. With Agony`s power core in one hand, and his staff in the other, Misery generated a field of energy that enveloped them all. With one swift move, he planted the tip of his staff into the dead necron`s chest and triggered its phase out device. Within moments, they had teleported inside the tomb, into a repair bay. The tomb spyders approached them, seeming to regard them with confusion. 

Three of the mechanical beasts surrounded them. Behind the spyders, a dozen newly repaired warriors approached.

Misery issued his commands.

To the Destroyer: "Divider, blast the right one to vapour!" 
To the Immortal: "Pain! Crush the centre one!"
To the Flayed One: "Taint, take the left one`s head!"
To the Wraith: "Shadow, the warriors! Keep them out of the fight!"

Misery began channelling power to his staff, prepared to fight or restore his fellows as was necessary...




ooc: necron against giant metal spyder! make it fun, boys. I`m here to help if you need it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain ran at the spyder in the center, he lept at it with a metalic scream on his metal lips. Pain landed on the spyders back, Pain allowed himself to turn into a metalic liquid flowing down onto the spyders underside. He reformed with his warsyth ready to strike, he plunged it into the spyders belly. It issued a scream the turned to dust.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint did what it knew best, decapitated its target with a flourish of claws, of course a Tomb Spyder is tougher then the average Necron but they had caught them off guard and the Flayed Ones claws sank deep into its neck supports; not quite severing the head. On a plus/negative side, Taints claws were now lodged in the opponents joint.

The Spyder twisted, dragging Taint with it, who wrested one hand free and stabbed at the Spyders optics until it stopped moving, it crashed to the ground and Taint began working at dislodging its claw. It had sustained minor damage from the flailing arms of the spyder, but they were of no consequence.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery watched as his warriors battled the spyders. It was interesting to say the least, to see the flayed one destroy an adversary so much bigger. His respect for Taint was rightfully renewed as Misery began to advance. 

Pain reformed just behind him, Taint shuffled silently forward. Unaware, and secretly uncaring, of any further details, he sent his sense wide, searching for the memory trails of his first nemesis. He was close.

Suddenly overcome with a surge of hatred, he rushed forward, hurling the approaching enemies to the floor. He lost track of his fellows, leaving them to their own devices in his mad rush to slay his foe.

Misery ran for an indeterminate period of time, finally arriving at a vast chamber so large he could not perceive the far end. He could see the centre however, and the large plinth housed a suitably ornate sarcophagus. Standing atop the open casket was a tall metal figure who could only be the target of Misery`s hate. 

Their eyes locked, and Misery saw his opponent`s memories. In a flash, their enemy now had a name.

"Anguish..." Misery cursed. "Prepare to die..."



--- --- ---

Pain: What do you make of Misery`s sudden behaviour? Will you attempt to take command (temporarily) or rush to his aid?
Taint: Likewise, how do you react? Do you even care, or are you happy to keep killing the enemies?
Shadow: Finish current task. Are you controlling the enemies, or did you simply kill them? Will you help Misery?
Divider: Finish current task. Then voice your opinion to the others.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pain was not the kind of being that felt the emotion of surprise, Misery's disapearence would be temporary and he would expect his followers to be in good order, and Pain knew that it was him that would be doing that. 

"Divider go and find Misery and then keep him safe, once he no longer feels his hatred take him back to us. Taint, Shadow we shall find the enemy tomb and wait." Commanded pain.

"What makes you think we take orders from you Pain?" asked shadow. 
"Do you have any better ideas then shadow or are you just being bitter?" Replied Pain.

OOC:I thought it might be interesting to have a little bit of rivalry in the group if thats ok with the gm.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider had to take a tomb spyder down. It'd be hard, since his gauss energy wasn't exactly oozing out of him any more. It was like... he just couldn't recharge at all! Divider opened fire on the tomb spyder with his gauss cannon. A part of its hull disintegrated, but the tomb spyder kept going. Divider took aim again, steadying himself. The lack of energy really began to take its toll, since he slowly started to lose his balance. He fired again, shooting part of the head of the spyder off. He could see the gauss crystal in its core. He needed that crystal. 

The Tomb Spyder went down and Divider knew he had to take the now pulsing crystal out soon, otherwise it'd activate its selfrepair mechanisms. Slowly but steady he moved towards the spyder. The others had killed off their own and Misery was gone...

Divider picked up the crystal and opened his chest. Then he noticed: a part of his original crystal was missing... "_I need some help first. Please replace my crystal._" he said.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow spun round, seeing the Necron warriors closing in on him, from all sides. Shadow laughed manically, as they came closer and closer. Some of them fired at him, but he just deflected them with his Phase Shifter.

"Come at me, fools!" he cried, in a grating voice. His face leered in triumph, as he lifted his Talons, and screamed. The voice echoed throughout the chamber, all the enemy necron warriors falling to their knees as Sadow screeched a code of infinite proportion. Far away, on the human braodcasting tower, a small seal began to glow, before erupting as the whole tower broadcasted the signal, the command code Shadow had taken from the corpse of one of the warriors. As the waves bounced off each warrior, their command interfaces were instantly re-routed to Shadow, the command of scores of warriors now in the hands of Shadow.

Squealing with the pleasure of ultimate power, Shadow ordered through his newly-established command matrix *Stand.* The warriors stood. *Walk towards Alpha Unit.* The warriors began to walk towards Shadow, and formed a spiral around him. *Guass-Transfer!* Instantly, every single Necron warrior poured their energy into Shadow, the proportion of energy limitless. Their core-crystals flowed into Shadow, the titanic energies swirling around him.

"YES!" screamed Shadow, as the husks of warriors fell to the floor. "YES!"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Posted on behalf of Warsmith, who cannot post due to exams and studying.




Pain ignored Shadow`s bitter tone and turned back to Taint and Divider. 
"We should go after Misery!" He ordered again, wondering why neither of them had moved.

"I need help first." Divider said, clutching the crystal from his vanquished tomb spyder. "Please replace my crystal..." The Destroyer sank to the ground, running critically low on power.

Pain saw no alternative. Divider was an essential part of the team, possessing the single most powerful gun of any of them. The Immortal approached his damaged ally and made the necessary repairs. Stepping back, he initiated the final connection with his metal control ability, and nodded approvingly as Divider was brought back to full functionality.

The two of them turned around, and saw Shadow basking in the collected energies of dozens of necrons. 
_Impressive._ Pain thought.

"Are we done here?" He demanded aloud, from all of them. "Misery may need help up ahead. Shall we go?"

--- --- --- 

Divider: Misery could be in danger. Will you go on ahead as ordered? Or will you suggest that it is safer to move as a group?
Shadow: Your newfound ability puts potentially endless power at your disposal. Misery`s plan would essentially remove this mana well. Is your loyalty as strong as it used to be? 
Taint: Your goal is to end life. So which course of action will help with that? The sooner this rival necron is eliminated, the sooner we can attack a new world. 

ALL: Regardless of respective opinions, you realize that Misery is a critical component of any plan you may have. In the end, you still need him...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Suddenly Divider sank to the ground. Would this be his end? Suddenly he felt energy surging through his body again. The crystal didn't have the same power as his previous one, but at least it did recharge. He'd have to find a destroyer or maybe even a destroyer lord's crystal to get back to a good part of his energy.

"_I'd say we stay together as a group. It's necrons we're talking about and they have the same equipment we do. Secondly I think Misery can handle himself quite well. And if he couldn't he'd better be glad we still walk this planet..._" Divider said, not wanting to go into a necron camp all by himself...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow turned, slowly, to face the other members of his... _unit._ The energy still sparked from him like a generator, the potential destruction he could wreak all too clear. He could channel it all into his Phase Generator, becoming completetly invincible forever. He could teleport across the planet using his Veil of Darkness. He could fire a guass blast that could break Void Shields. He could use his Chronometron and slow time until it stopped completely. He could power his Disruption Field and slice through the armour of a Titan... why should he help Misery?

"Why help him..." said Shadow, his voice grating, "I still do not know why I follow him. My memory coils are still critically damaged, and I can find no way to repair them manually...it comes back in flashes. And until there is a flashback telling me to serve, I have no reason to." said Shadow, the energy surrounding him like an aura. Gliding over to the Tomb Spyder corpses, Shadow plunged a hand inside one and downloaded its data-core information. "Now, let's see how many Tomb Spyders there are here as well.." said Shadow, once again using the distant communications tower to transmit his control signal. Unfortunately, nothing came up, just a small blip deep inside the base. "Shame..." whispered Shadow, flexing his energised limbs.

"I really want to test what all this guass can do..." he whispered, eyeing the necrons in front of him. _I bet they have loads of guass energy... or at least some powerful crystal-cores, which I can fill up with even more guass elsewhere..._


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

The Flayed One, blood from the fresh skins of its human victims dripping down its limbs to pool and coagulate on the floor, watched impassively

Taint paused, Shadows energies were fluctuating wildly, the Wraith having drained and absorbed the energies of the Warriors, and he was eyeing them in a way that made even Taint uneasy.

Thinking briefly about whether or not to aid Misery, Taint made its decision and spoke, its voice raspy with disuse.
“Misery awakened us form our slumber, we serve, we owe Misery at least that”
To the usually silent Taint, that amounted to a long speech.

Although truthfully Taint cared not whom it served, as long as it brought could bring terror and death to the living and reap a good harvest, and since Misery was the one who had awoken it, Taint owed the Necron Lord it’s loyalty. Not to mention the sooner they dealt with the Necron the sooner death could be brought to other planets.

Taint stood there patiently, awaiting an answer, if it got none, then Taint would go to aid Misery alone, but for the moment at least, it waited.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: It seems I have to force Shadow`s loyalty. Fortunately...

--- --- --- 

Misery and Anguish duelled like no necrons had ever before. To Anguish, the thought that one of his own would betray the gods was unthinkable, and he remembered more emotions as he fought.

Anger... Surprise... Hate... Oh yes, _hate_...

"Why defy your fate?" Anguish demanded. "You turn from the gods, you are less than the cattle we harvest!"

"We shall see." Misery replied simply. More and more tomb guardians arrived by the second, unwilling to fire upon their commander and further unwilling to even approach the metal whirlwind before them.

Their staves locked, and Misery flicked his wrist, sending both weapons flying to the side. Misery beamed in triumph, knowing full well that he now had the upper hand. Anguish did not have a phase shifter. He would not be able to stop what Misery was about to do. But that did not stop him from trying. Swinging his fists, Anguish tried to stop Misery but was too late. Misery phased, stepping forward and re solidifying with his circuitry overlapping his foe`s.

And so it literally became a battle of wills. Though it seemed a long drawn out fight to oblivion for the two silent combatants, in reality only a few microseconds had passed.


The four necron antiheroes had reached a standoff when Misery re-emerged from the tomb central chamber. He glared at them with eyes that would chill even the dead...

"I can see what loyalty counts for among _you._" He hissed. Moments later, scores upon scores of necron warriors followed him, control usurped from the now vanquished Anguish. Their command codes had been changed, and would be at various intervals to prevent them being stolen by any would be traitors. Even the newfound power aquired by Shadow could not match what now lay at Misery`s command as the entire subterranean complex awoke.

And Misey made damn sure that Shadow knew about it.

The question Misery`s followers were now forced to ask was simple...

_How can I convince Misery that I am still worth his patronage?_


--- --- --- 

ALL: Plead your case. Are you still useful?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Don't forget, Misery... I got the big gun here. I'm the one that's raced around the planet to save multiple of our group. Don't doubt me..._" Divider said. He still wasn't used to his new, weaker crystal and was exhausted by just trying to stay afloat.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow snarled as Misery returned, seemingly triumphant. Summoning the power he had absorbed, Shadow prepared to blast Misery and turn him back into atoms floating in the air. The Necron energy billowed around him, and his Ghost's Talons whipped around as they charged with energy. Today, Shadow would become the master.

Just as the power reached a crescendo, Shadow felt something was wrong. Deeply wrong. He heard just one name, one name pervading his consciousness, through every stolen energy crystal, every molecule of guass he had ripped from the enemy warriors. _Anguish_. Suddenly, Shadow collapsed on the floor in pain, as more necron warriors filled the chamber. Each step they took drove a spear of ice deep within Shadow's true energy core, which was now locked in a battle against the vast stolen cores. The will of their former master still had power within them, and in being greedy and taking them for himself, he had ultimately sealed his doom. No matter how powerful his core was, it could not face the might of twelve. He was lost.

"I...implore you, Misery..." groaned Shadow, in his metallic voice, "Let me serve on.... help me....". Shadow's metallic body began to groan under ths strain, and some of the guass began pouring out of his chest-plate like blood from a fatal blow. It pooled around him on the floor, and burnt through his exterior-plating like acid, exposing some of his inner systems; he was truly helpless, a treacherous infant writhing on the floor, just deserts now served. 

In his extreme pain, his dis-functional memory core was over-loaded, breaking the system, but allowing Shadow one fleeting, awful glimpse of his past. All along, he had thought himself something better than normal, a Lord amongst wraiths; now he saw he was not. He was simply a test-subject, under command of Misery, testing experimental warp-technology on basic wraith-units. He was a freak.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: a pain update in warsmith`s absence.


--- --- --- 


Pain met Misery`s icy glare with his own. Not in a defiant gesture, but neither in a show of weakness. As Shadow mewled helplessly beside him, Pain almost felt a pang of sympathy.

...almost.

"My loyalty remains yours, Misery." Pain said simply. "I see no wisdom in simply throwing away a gift such as mine. Metals and machines themselves bow to my will, and you would have such an ally removed?"

Perhaps not tactful, Pain thought, but he knew that logic would inevitably prevail. He continued to stand, giving a cursory glance to Shadow.

If he was going to help the wraith, it would have to be soon...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Misery after Pain results in a double post. Sorry.

--- --- --- 


Misery gave an amused chuckle at the responses posed by Divider and Pain. Shadow`s incompetent attempt at a coup was also and interesting, yet unwelcome change. It seemed that his warriors had some spark in them after all, unlike the silent legions behind him...

"Very well." Misery replied. "I shall let you continue to serve for now." He walked slowly towards Shadow`s dying form and picked the wraith up, who hung limply as a corpse in the necron lord`s grip.

With a gesture, Misery activated the resurrection orb, repairing most of the damage dealt by the power overload.

"Pain, see to it that Shadow`s crystal is realligned. While you`re at it, see if you can do something about Divider. He seems a little... shaky."

With that, Misery lapsed into a trance like state, connecting with every function of the tomb world`s vast expanses. The entire planet shook as an army of machines stirred to full functionality. 

Misery teleported away, leaving the four of them alone and perplexed. 

--- --- --- 


Pain: Repair Shadow and Divider if possible. 

All: Share your opinions. What do you think of this new situation? Will the tomb`s resources be a boon, or do you fear that you will become obsolete in Misery`s eyes?

ooc: Just a bit of mulling around while I try to get my computer fixed. We`ll be back in action soon enough.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, Serpion5, can I bring my character in now?? I apologize for bumping but I need to know


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint lowered its head in deference, Misery was its Lord and Master, it would serve until told otherwise no more no less, its gaze flickered to Shadow, whom was reaping the 'rewards' of planned treachery.

After Misery had let Shadow live and subsequently teleported away again, Taint was momentarily confused, but dismissed the feeling. It would see what Divider needed and see if it could help somewhat, Taint did not like this feeling of uselessness.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery stood in the tomb`s command matrix, searching the network for the true extent of his new command. 

There was a single mind that seemed to call to him. As he drew closer to it, a name began to form.

_D e s t r u c t i o n . . ._

Misery issued a simple command. In moments, a warrior had appeared before him. There was too much control over this entity`s mind, so Misery lifted to protocols that held Destruction in the tomb`s control. 

Destrutction was free.

--- --- --- 

Destruction: Introduce yourself to Misery.

Others: Continue with previous update.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

With Anguish`s demise, several repressed minds within the command lattice of the tomb had begun to remember their own identities. 

.........Destruction leaned forward, feeling the friction between his joints. Rolling them around, he tested them, feeling them rework as they once did long ago. He stepped out of his holding coffin, turning to grab his Gauss Flayer, taking care that his Claws of Anubis ddin't scratch its hardened surface.

Turning, he saw a Necron Lord, and immediatly fell to one knee. He immediatly felt a sense of control lifted, and realized with an emotion he hadn't felt in millenia; he was free. "My name is Destruction, my Lord,," he said, "I destroy all those who oppose the Great One. I am burdened with guilt, for my memeories tell me of a great tradgey that befell me long ago." He looked at this being who called himself Misery, and realized that this was a gift given to him.

"Long ago," he began, " I was someone powerful, though my memories are not my own and I do not recall all of it. I seek venegence upon the one who cast me into this pitiful body, and doomed to forever remain obscured by the ranks of glittering soldiers as punishment for his hubris. I will fight by your side, but when the time comes, allow me to have my venegence. Destruction now saw oppurtunity for revenge. If this Lord was convince, he may be a useful ally. 

"Might I know your name Great Lord," Destruction inquired............


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Getting back to the action.

--- --- --- 

Misery nodded simply, acknowledging Destruction`s presence. 

"I am Misery. Nothing more matters." He said. Misery saw potential in Destruction, much like the others he would be a useful ally if properly controlled. He led the necron warrior into a small circular pedestal. A light flashed, and instantly they stood aboard the bridge of a scythe class harvester in orbit.

In the tomb`s antechamber, Misery`s allies were enveloped by the same teleportation beam. They too found themselves aboard Misery`s new flagship. The stars flashed on the viewscreen before them as they left the world behind to its fate, half the legion still stalking the surface and sowing death in their wake.

They travelled for mere hours... Repairs were instigated. Introductions were made.

Shadow and Divider had their power cores replaced. 

When the ship arrived at its destination, they found a planet already in the throng of war. Human built vessels of the imperium fought crude metal concoctions of the orks in the skies above this new planet, and each of them felt a strong anticipation at the chance to kill the living once again...

Misery teleported his party to the planet below, aiming for a dense cluster of life forms. His revenge was important, but right now they all needed to blow off steam and vent pent up frustration. Even a necron occasionally has to let loose... 


The group materialised in a crater. Strewn body parts suggested their timing was fortunate, as the blast had been quite recent. Surveying the scene in an instant, each necron instantly knew what to do. 

Humans, orks and astartes awaited their fate.


--- --- --- 

We have landed in the centre of a battlefield. Orks, marines and guard are fighting each other on all sides. Nobody expected the arrival of necrons. 

All: Simple. Kill what comes close. Don`t overdo it. Remember, we are not invincible. I prefer failure and incompetence to god-modding any day. Make it interesting.

ooc: Sorry to completely redirect the thread like that, but it was starting to drag. Previous points like damage and faulty parts can be kept if you wish, a replacement crystal doesn`t always work.

--- --- --- 



Misery rushed forward, staff in hand. The others following close behind as a mob of orks redirected a charge into these newcomers. Orks ran past him, seeking to engage the foes behind. Misery ignored those ones, content to let his followers slay them. Two orks pointed long barrelled guns at the necron lord and let loose a vicious volley of fire. Two bullets hit him...
Shaking his head in disdain, Misery returned fire. Gauss energy reduced the aliens to atoms in seconds, before they could even scream. 

His unit had begun to fan out a little, seeking more prey. Misery for the moment left them to their own devices, relishing this chance to simply kill without restraint.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint was back within its element, in the midst of a battle raging between the living. Three Orks ran at it and Taint danced among them, slitting throats and spilling organs with ease, suffering superficial damage as terror-stricken enemies fired upon it.

It left the dead and dying, seeking more to kill, its flesh-swathed form slowly cutting a bloody path.

((ooc: Not the biggest post but all I could think of atm))


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction opened up on the orks with his gauss flayer. Two nearby orks disappeared in a flash of green and destruction advanced slowly next to his Lord, killing ork after ork. Destruction saw a nearby bipedal ork robot moving towards his Lord, killing all in its path. Destruction marveled at how such a primitive machine could even walk, as its footsteps were so jerky it made him laugh inside.

Laughter, something he had forgotten came back to him, and he almost lost himself within its embrace. Turning on the machine, Destruction held out his palm, focusing on the particles in the air. Exciting them as he did, fire suddenly spurted all over the mechanical device. The extreme heat started melting the machine and soon its legs buckled and it squirmed helplessly in the mud. Destruction turned back to his Lord, who seemed to be enjoying himself in the slaughter of the younger races blood.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery heard a sound like flames licking metal, and turned just in time to see a crude walker machine sink to the ground behind him. He turned and acknowledged Destruction who had just saved him from a potential ambush. Cursed sensors seemed to be playing up again. 

Misery took a moment to survey the extent of the battle, noting with a mix of disappointment and relief that his unit had not yet warranted the attentions of the majority of the living armies. _That will soon change._ He thought.

Misery contacted the tomb fleet above. The nameless necron lord he had left in command had proven more than able to take advantage of the situation, his logic driven choices proving ample in disabling the enemy`s fleets and preventing their escape.

_The ground forces are as good as trapped here._ Misery transmitted to his unit. _We can begin harvesting at will._

Misery issued a command to the fleet. Moments later a trio of Monoliths teleported to the surface in the middle of the battlefield, drawing cries of horror and surprise from human and ork alike.

_Protect the Monoliths._ Misery commanded. _They are key to our invasion._



--- --- --- 


The monoliths are about half a kilometre from our position. We are moving towards them and they towards us.

Pain: You see a squad of orks equipped with rokkit launchas taking aim at one of the monoliths. They are some distance away. Do you take the shot, or command one of the faster units to attack?

Shadow/Divider: Target heavy weapons and heavy armour, anything that could threaten the monoliths. Listen for Pain and Misery`s commands.

Destruction/Taint: You are less well suited to dealing with heavier equipped foes. Keep the lesser enemies from interfering with the others` actions.


--- --- --- 




Misery advanced at the head of the group, his inbuilt gauss flayer killing indiscriminately. A group of humans ran towards them bearing unsheathed swords. Misery triggered his nightmare shroud and snarled, imbuing them with terror beyond mortal comprehension. They broke and fled...
As he watched one of them scramble, he noticed off to the right another group of humans carrying what looked like explosives. They were moving towards the monoliths. With so many targets all around, the pyramids themselves were unlikely to save themselves.

"Shadow!" Misery called. "Those ones! They must not reach the monoliths, destroy them immediately!"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction registered the monoliths on his targeting data and continued to blast away at the living. For now he was content with his Lords orders, enjoying the slaughter in front of him. He blasted a group of orks who were mounting an counter offensive, burning them to husks with his gauss flayer. He turned and set one particularly large ork on fire; who ironically was loaded with stikk bombs. The ork ran around, then blew up as his munitions on his back detonated, killing orks in the dozens. He quickly sidestepped a deadly down cut by a ork axe, and decapited the beast with the blade on the end of his flayer. 

Continuing his march towards the monoliths, he systematically kept eliminating ork and human alike.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow had sat patiently, saying nothing on the journey. He had been repaired on the trip, and his core was more powerful than before. His armour had also been repaired and re-fitted, he was in top shape. As he hit the ground, he found himself surrounded by battle. It was good to be fully operational, but where to start? Orks, Space Marines, and pathetic humans....so much choice. Shadow flexed his Ghost's Talons, testing their new Disruption Field. It was brimming with guass power, and it seethed beneath the surface.

As monoliths teleported to the surface, Shadow realised he had to protect them. He was ordered to stop anything from destroying them. Scanning the environment, Shadow saw a key threat; a human tank, aiming its formidable guns towards a monolith. Activating his Phase Shifter, Shadow passed through the storm of gunfire as though it were a breeze of wind. Approaching the tank, Shadow circled to the back, and took advantage of his active ability and entered the tank. Two crew sat inside, facing the monolith. Shadow entered reality, relishing the moment of surprise. Neither of the men knew he was there. Drawing back his Talons, Shadow stabbed them both in the back simultaneously, laughing as they spasmed and died on his blades. His laugh grated through the tank, before it was interrupted.

*"Shadow!" Misery called. "Those ones! They must not reach the monoliths, destroy them immediately!"*

Shadow snarled, and used his Veil of Darkness to exit the vehicle. Then he saw his new quarry; a group of five men, all carrying heavy demo-charges, heading for the furthest monolith. Shadow would've grimaced, if he had a face. It was going to be tough. Speeding forwards, Shadow activated his Veil of Darkness again. He teleported half the distance, and attempted to complete the journey. A buzzing indicator inside his armour told Shadow that it was not possible; it needed to cool-down before another teleport. Grimly, Shadow initiated his Phase Shifter and boosted towards the men. Wading through gunfire and blades, Shadow had almost reached the men. But they had reached the monolith. They had deployed all the charges, but the detonator was still not in place. Four of the men moved back; the man with the detonator raised his hand to place it on the charges. Shadow knew there was no time. Activating his Chronometron, Shadow made more time. To the humans, Shadow will have seemed as fast as light. To Shadow, it was an easy game.

Boosting the power to his Disruption Field, Shadow loosed a bolt of guass energy, blowing the detonator from the man's outstretched hand. Closing the final distance, Shadow sliced the man apart; his head bouncing away. Turning on the remaining four, Shadow employed some critical logic; speeding into the midst of them, Shadow over-loaded his Disruption Field. The guass energy built and built, until it turned critical and began to melt-down. Just as the guass energy exploded, Shadow activated his Phase Shifter; saving himself from damage. The men, however, caught up in the burning guass, were instantly atomised as their molecular structure was ripped apart by the brutality of the explosion. Shadow skimmed away, and de-activated his Phase Shifter. He sent a message to Misery:

*++Targets destroyed. Explosives still placed on monolith, but not detonated. Be advised, a strong enough hit will detonate the charges. Scarab builder-vessels should disarm or remove the bombs immediately.++*

Scanning the battlefield, Shadow eyed some humans. They looked ... easy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery watched Shadow race towards the humans as per his command, noticing with satisfaction that the wraith seemed to have accepted Misery`s leadership, at least for the time being...

He lost sight of the ensuing melee as another group of orks assailed him. He quickly counted five, reduced almost immediately to three by supporting fire by Destruction. He impaled the first on his staff, loosing a quick power surge that reduced the alien to atoms. 

The second ork brought its crude axe down hard, catching Misery in the head and reducing one eye to torn scrap in a wave of sparks. He howled in anger and frustration, grabbing the ork by the throat with his free hand and crushing the life from him in mere moments. The last ork, disheartened, attempted to flee but was cut down by combined fire from Misery and Destruction.

Suddenly, He received a warning from Shadow. The humans had succeeded in planting explosives, but Shadow had prevented detonation. Still, they were in a precarious situation. A lucky hit would take the fortress out, and that in turn would deal heavy damage to the others...

His thoughts were interrupted by a cry of alarm from Pain. Looking back, he saw Pain gazing upward with a sense of inevatibility. 

Misery turned to meet the source of the Immortal`s unease. A projectile weapon soared towards them from above. It was a crude rocket, but none of them were under any illusion as to the destructive power that it would unleash.

"Scatter!" Misery screamed, but it was already too late.

The Deathstrike missile impacted and the blast wave threw Misery into the air. If he could still sense pain, he would be in pure agony right now as the white hot blast washed over him, overwhelming his sight and sound sensors.

...A few moments passed as the blast wave disappaited and the dust began to settle...

Misery`s eyes came back online. He reached out into the command network, calling for some kind of help. Then he tried to contact his unit.

_Divider! Pain! Taint?!_ There was no immediate reply. He began to fear the worst.

But slowly, he began to detect them. Divider`s signal was faint and distant, perhaps he had escaped major damage.
Taint and Destruction were nearby, damaged but alive. Or as such necrons were.

Pain was not registering. Misery growled. The Immortal was dead. 

_"We must still... protect... The Monoliths!"_ Misery managed to transmit. He struggled to stand. Looking at the ground around him, he noted there was little left. His staff, as well as the integrated resurrection orb, were gone.


--- --- --- 

ooc: Pain is eliminated. Sorry Warsmith.

Divider: Fortunately, you had deviated from the formation and did not suffer the full force of the blast. Get back to Misery`s position asap.

Taint + Destruction: The blast essentially cleared the immediate vicinity of life, but your systems are heavily damaged. What is your opinion of Misery`s leadership in this regard? Was he wise to attempt this invasion with so few?

Shadow: Once again, you find yourself in an advantageous position over Misery. But the memory of your last attempted takeover still haunts you. What will you do this time?

All: The invasion has not gone well. Clearly Lord Misery is to blame for this, and his incompetence may well have seen you all destroyed. With interest, you all notice that he is now unarmed...


ooc: In case you can`t tell, I`m leading up to the ending. Chasing people up, players leaving or not posting is getting frustrating. Sorry.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Boom!!!

The missile impacted less than 50ft from Destruction, blowing him off his feet, and then disabling his systems. He floated in a reality beyond the known world, hoping his body had not been destroyed, for no fun would ever come from this black, cold world around him. Slowly, his systems returned, but not without consequence as runes indicated severe punishment to his body. His left arm was severely burned, his left leg as burned but still solid. He prayed a prayer to his Necron god, thanking him for the survival of his body. It was then that he registered his Lord, stand no more than 40ft from him, barely scratched. 

Destruction was angry; not because of the lack of damage but that this Necron lord hadn’t seen this coming. Teleporting monoliths to the planet’s surface should have been a last resort, especially multiple monoliths. Still, they were intact, and the live had eradicated their own warriors, so Destruction quickly lost his emotions in the wiring of his system.

_Still, I will gain a Lord’s body, and then I will prove that I am a strong warrior and leader, as I once was._


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

OOC: My apologies for not posting sooner, I have been bogged down with VCE and studying

Taints systems slowly came back online, servos whined in protest as the Flayed One forced is damaged body upright into a sitting position, it began a self-diagnostic the results of which caused a flicker of concern to cross it’s mind.

At least one entire limb was gone, heavy damage sustained to torso, particularly on the left side, one of its optics was fried and it knew that the flayed skins were all but burned off. With grinding servos protesting loudly, Taint forced itself to stand, legs twisted and misshapen from the blast, turning in a staggered circle to survey the damage wrought.
Its sensors registered the loss of Pain, though the others were still active, the delicate sensors were hard to use, they had sustained damage from the blast.

It registered Lord Misery’s order, protect the Monoliths. Protect them with what? A rag-tag group of damaged Necrons; Taint itself barely able to stand properly, let alone fight well. No, Misery had misjudged, misjudged badly; the Lord had been incompetent and had not planned well.

Taint knew that it was basically programmed to fight and die in service to a Lord, but there were limits to what the sentient machine would do. It was reaching a dilemma, it wanted to continue assisting Misery but the Lords methods were at conflict with Taints survival core.

Taint looked over at Shadow, would the Wraith try a coup again? If so, Taint may not aid the Lord, but neither would it aid Shadow. Perhaps the Wraith would win, as Misery was unarmed, although that would depend upon whether Shadow was heavily damaged and felt ‘up to it’.

Taint finished its self-assessment and engaged the self-repair systems, they did not do much, merely loosening the stiff leg-joints and preventing any energy from its core from leaking out.

It turned its damaged gaze to Destruction, who appeared to be watching Misery with interest, Taint then looked away making no move to aid anyone or defend the Monoliths, it would wait to see what the others did before coming to any…conclusions. Taint had survived for a while by living by its eternal patience.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Farseer cannot post until next month. Therefore, I will control Shadow.


--- --- --- 



Misery looked on in disbelief as Taint and Destruction ignored his command completely. His rage began to build. Why would they choose now to disobey? Why not when Shadow had tried to overthrow him before?

Shadow... With horror, Misery realized that Shadow had been seperate from them when the missile had hit. He would be largely undamaged.

- - -

Shadow had slain the guard infantry squad with ease before a huge explosion had shaken the entire battlefield. He turned, a spasming corpse still skewered on his talons and beheld a skorched waste where Misery and the others had once stood. With interest, he picked out three figures as they slowly struggled to rise.

This was perfect.

- - - 

"Why...?!" Misery growled. "Why now? Why betray me now?!" He roared in fury, an emotion so powerful it blocked any semblance of logic from his systems and disrupted his circuits. He fell to his knees once again.

The damage was not limited to Misery alone, however. Every machine linked into the command network was thrown into disarray. The monoliths themselves began to waver. A bolter round detonated the melta charges left on the first. It detonated, sending molten shards of living metal into the second, which sank to the ground a decimated wreck.

"NOOO!" Misery screamed, blind fury leaking in all directions. He stood raggedly again, but didn`t manage a single step before Shadow materialised before him.

"This time I will not fail." Shadow said coldly.

Misery, blinded by rage and the sting of failure, could now only laugh. 

But before either of them could make a move, darkness enveloped them all. Misery recognised a teleportation device at work, and within moments they stood inside a tomb complex. 

"Hahahaaa!" A grating laugh drew their attention. A necron lord stood atop a pedestal of glowing green, flanked on either side by a dozen warriors unlike any that the group had previously seen. Each carried a warscythe, and each stared down at the ragtag group before them with a dismissive contempt.

"What is going on?!" Shadow demanded. "Misery? What have you done?!"

"Your failure commander did not engineer this." The new Lord spoke. "And it does not matter in any case. What matters is that you are traitors all, and I have come to give you one chance at redemption."

At this, each of the strange warriors lowered their weapons and aimed at the intruders.

"Submit to the will of the Great Deceiver." the lord commanded. "Or be consigned to oblivion, to be forgotten forever."

Misery growled in exasperated despair...

Shadow hissed in defiance.

Nobody could see what was coming next...



--- --- --- 


ooc: except me, being GM and all.:biggrin:

Decision time.

All: There are three choices. Will you try to save Misery`s doomed crusade?

Will you join Shadow in a defiant last stand?

Or will you submit, and join the ranks of the Great Golden Deceiver?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction stood there, taking in the scene with great interest. His Lord Misery seemed to have the mistaken impression that he was going to betray him; along with the others. 

Destruction had no such plan, and indeed had intended to stick with Misery until he found what he was looking for. This new Lord was offering him a chance to redeem himself, and indeed seemed like a worthy proposition until he had mentioned the great Deceiver. This triggered Destructions memories again and he flashed back briefly.

Power over his people……………a Golden hand………………the Deceiver standing over him laughing……………….eternal darkness. Destruction remembered all the horror reeked upon him and his people because the Necron Elders had made a pact with the great Star Gods. Now all the hatred for the Deceiver, who had stolen everything from him, swelled up into his circuits and he felt an emotion that he had not felt in a long, long time.

“You,” he voiced to the Lord seated in the great throne, “you are an agent of the Deceiver, and therefore my enemy. My Lord Misery seems to have had the right idea all along, for you are a coward, hiding here in your tomb, not harvesting the living. Indeed, you are my enemy because you represent the very God that turned us into mindless slaves.” Destruction moved over to where Misery was standing,” I stand besides Misery, even if it leads to my death.”

Destruction ignited himself in flames, and cast a cascade of flame around him and Misery. “Just try and beat me……………………………..


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

To be wiped completely from the face of existence, forgotten forever, those were not comforting thoughts but Taint had reached its decision; it was time to make it.

Taint looked at Misery with its remaining eye and spoke
_“I do not betray, but I have watched as you have made mistakes, but I have accepted them as no being, not even a Necron Lord, is perfect.” _
Everything makes mistakes, even machines. Taint suspected the seated Lord to have made mistakes, one was bringing them here alive.
_“But it is to you, Lord Misery, that I owe my loyalty, you awakened me from slumber, and gave me the chance to add to my Harvest.”_ A claw gestured at its legs, twisted and burned, yet still functional _“However, if you had taken the time to notice, Lord, I did not move to aid the Monoliths for my systems were damaged extensively”_
Not to mention it was a close-combat fight only.

Taint would support Misery to the end, now it would see where its loyalty had gotten it, would it be destroyed, if so Taint went there willingly, its ‘life’ had been long and as fulfilling a Harvest as it could make of it, but it would _not_ betray its Lord.

The Flayed One turned to face the Deceivers puppet
_“You call us Traitors, have you ever thought that what we are doing is not treachery? We are merely righting a wrong, who are you to judge us? You are no more then a puppet of the Deceiver, sitting on a throne and allowing the living plague to spread, and as such you cannot be trusted, Deceiver by name, Deceiver by nature.”_ It also suspected that they would be ‘done away with’ if they submitted

Taint paused and moved to stand on the other side of Lord Misery, having a minor bit of difficulty doing so.
_“I side with my Lord, I always will, if it leads to the destruction of my being, then I wouldn’t have it any other way” _Its voice had gotten raspy near the end of its speech pattern, it was unused to talking at length.

If Taint could have smiled it would have, it had thrown in its lot, and if it died so be it. Taint turned its head to Shadow _“You are a great ally, Wraith, think of what you could learn from Misery, cast away this burning desire to destroy our Lord and join.”_

Taint then looked away, claws flexing in anticipation of what looked to be its last battle
_“But ultimately, Wraith, the choice is yours, I hope you choose wisely”_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Misery laughed with surprise as his two followers stood defiantly by his side. Never had he expected to meet his end in such a way as this. Standing on an irreparably damaged leg, Misery balled his fists and gestured an ancient insult to the Deceiver`s puppet. 

Shadow, still seething with fury, observed these events with a cautious interest. The wraith had no intention of joining this new Lord, but neither did he have any desire to aid Misery. He growled softly at Taint`s words. Whatever semblance of honour these fools have will be their doom. Shadow thought silently. I... must survive. But at the same time, a part of him felt... admiration, a grudging respect. The Flayed One had surprised him with its depth...

The seated Lord raised its head and narrowed its glowing green eyes. “You dare to challenge the favoured servant of the great Deceiver?!” He demanded. “Then you shall perish on the cusp of oblivion! I, Illusion, condemn you, Misery.”

“No.” Shadow said. “Such a fate is too soft for them, My Lord.” Misery, Taint and Destruction glowered in cold hatred as the treacherous Necron leered over them, slowly hovering over to take a place at the side of the Deceiver Lord. “Surely, they can be made more... useful?” 

“Speak plainly, Wraith.” Illusion said, rising from its throne and staring the Wraith in the eyes. The semi human bodyguards, the pariahs, watched Shadow`s movements very closely as he settled in the air before his new ally.

- - -

Destruction inched closer to Misery and Taint, using the cover of the flamewall to obscure his movements. 
“I can assassinate Shadow.” He whispered. “Or eliminate Illusion. But the rest...”
“No.” Misery replied softly. “Dead, we fail. We must be patient.”

“Be silent!” One of the pariahs suddenly shouted, breaking rank from the others and descending from the raised pedestal to intercept their quieted conversation. “There will be no conspiring by you!”

The guard`s ire had drawn the focus of the rest, and they all turned their attention to the group, including Illusion. 
“Still trying to make your little plans?” Shadow mocked. The three prisoners glared hatefully back at the wraith. 

There was an ever so slight nod of Shadow`s head, and they understood.

Illusion stepped towards them, foolishly placing Shadow behind him. The jet black spectre did not hesitate. Shadow powered the ghost`s talons to their maximum capacity, before burying both his hands into the Lord`s back with a sonic screech.

With metallic cries of battle, Misery, Taint and Destruction charged the pariahs.



--- --- --- 


Inconclusive, but don`t worry. Another post will follow detailing the aftermath, and the fate of each character.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

_Some time later_

The battlefield was now silent. The orks had been routed and astartes battlegroups were now in pursuit whilst the guardsmen worked to secure the area. The appearance of the Necron Monoliths had never been answered, and likely never would.

- - - 

Beneath the surface of the world, lay a tomb. A tomb in every sense of the word, its every occupant now lost to oblivion forever. 

In the central chamber, ten pariahs lay slain. Four had been burnt to slag, four more had been slashed to ribbons. The last two had been savagely beaten, torn apart by metal hands. 

In the centre of the pile, lay the remains of a Necron Lord once known as Misery. He was lost now, having given his last to destroy the human abominations that assailed him. 

Upon the throne, tattered and broken, lay another Lord also destroyed forever. His form, like the others, would never move again.

- - -

Many many kilometres away, far from any living thing in the middle of a scorching desert, three metal forms sat slouched in a small circle. 
“We failed.” Destruction said. “Misery is dead.”
“It no longer matters.” Shadow said, coiled up on the sand. “We have done much harm to the Deceiver this day, and Misery went willingly to his demise knowing the outcome.”
“What can we do now then?” Destruction asked. “Who will take command?”
“You will take command.” Shadow answered simply. “Our ship is still in orbit somewhere, we can leave this place. Consolidate our position and plan our next move.”
“Life yet dwells here.” Taint interrupted.
“We cannot stay...” Destruction said.
“Then go.” The Flayed One rasped. It rose from the ground and left them, each step becoming more and more certain despite the damaged gait as it followed the only path it still knew.

- - - 

On the battlefield, a group of ork lootas and their attending mek came across a curious skeletal machine attached to some sort of bike. The mek grinned savagely, boasting of how well he could integrate these metal bits with his own flesh.
Divider, dormant but still aware, laughed silently...

- - - 

Also salvaging the battlefield, a group of techpriests came across the remains of a Necron immortal. Instantly recognising the importance of this find, they resolved to send it to Mars for study...

- - -

As the Necron ship left, things began to settle down. A refugee shuttle took on its last group of passengers, no longer able to live here. The last passenger had an odd gait to his step...

- - - 

On a distant world, recently scoured of life, a roving tomb spyder found a gauss damaged Necron warrior. Without a pause, it began to repair it.

- - -

And finally, in the bottom of a silent tomb, a blue metallic figure surveyed the scene with a weary sigh.
“Misery...” It shook its head.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: so is it over, or should I continue the thread, I'm confused???)


----------

